# Goat Fair in September. Need advice.



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hello,
I've got a go show coming up in september. I will be showing a wether, my buck, and a doeling. (might show another one. Depends)

Anyway, my wether has potential to do great. Though he was born April, 25th of this year and at the moment weighs 45 lbs.(will be weighed again tomarrow. to get exact weight. He is eating about 1 lb of Kent Group Goat Feed. (Great local stuff) and a handful of Omegiton. He is also getting free choice hay. He is in with 7 other goats though, Does and kids. Should I septerate him while I feed him grain. Should I feed him once a day or twice? I try to take him for walks once a day. Usually walking for 20 minutes unless it's really hot then only 10 minutes. Is that good?

Also, My buck is a really nice boy. He is a year old and has won reserve grand Champion Twice. He doesn't have much of a twist right now. How can I improve on that? Also He is growing quick but I would like to add more muscle mass to his shoulders and hips. He weighed 107 lbs on June 27th but has grown quite a bit since then. Should he be fine? Or should I add more mass? He is eatting 3-4lbs of Kent Group Goat feed and a handful of Omegatin. along with free choice hay. 

And for My doeling, she is a very correct do and the only real problem is she has pink pigment under the tail. Despite that, I would like to add more mass to her too. She is 4 months. She weighed 30 lbs at 2 months but I will weigh her tomarrow to find out what she weighs now. She is eatting the same as my market wether. Any Advice?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd seperate them during feeding that way you know exactly how much grain he's getting. I stand and watch my two wethers and make sure they stay at their own pans. I'm not familiar with omegiton. I feed my boys twice a day (8:30am and 7:30pm). What % is the feed??

Get the buck to work his back legs more and that should improve his twist. He might not have the depth and thats just how it is but try working him. Its hard to say if he needs more mass without seeing a picture since every goat carries its weight different.

For the tail pigment use some stuff called pink oil. Its a spray that you can find in the colored peoples haircare section at most drugstores. It makes the pigment look darker. You can also spray it on their bodies for shine and on the horns too. 

Good luck with the show!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

at 45 lbs he should be eating atleast 1 1/2 lbs a day divided up into 2 or 3 feedings. I would like to see him eating closer to 2 lbs a day, but that would be pushing it. 

to put on weight they need to be eating between 3% and 4% of their body weight in grain. that would be 2lbs for a 50lb goat and 4 lbs a day for a 100lb goat. feed atleast twice a day, dividing the amount up. then exercise at a brisk pace for 15 minutes to get the animal panting. This may not be easy to do if you don't have a lawn mower or small tractor to tie them to.


----------

